# Can anyone think of any celebs with a medium brown hair color that i can search?



## Allnatural (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hm sometimes Adriana Lima has her hair a nice medium brown, as well as Izabel Goulart and Alessandra Ambrosio. Also, Rachel Bilson..those are the ones that pop into my head as of this moment lol! hth!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 3, 2008)

Eva Mendes, Eva Longoria


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 4, 2008)

*old photos of carmen electra, she always used to have pretty medium brown hair*


----------



## lvgz (Mar 5, 2008)

aundrea fimbres from danity kane! her color right now (and before) are both gorgeoussssssssssssssss. right now, its lighter but still medium. before it was pretty but a bit darker brown


----------



## user79 (Mar 5, 2008)

mandy moore


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sophia Bush, Kate Beckinsale, Rachel McAdams in "The Family Stone".


----------



## athena123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Angelina Jolie, Natalie Portman, and Melina Kanadaredes - I absolutely love her hair, if only because it's very similar in color and curls to mine. Melina Kanakaredes


----------



## Poum (Mar 11, 2008)

miley cirus?


----------



## _tiffany (Mar 12, 2008)

Victoria Beckham and Jessica Alba.


----------

